# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Microsoft Security Essentials

## ignat

*Microsoft Security Essentials* - это антивирус, достаточно неплохой на мой взгляд. Главные его преимцщества: бесплатный, не требует ключей, удобный интерфейс, и возможна установка при наличии уже имеющегося на компьютере антивируса!!!


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Описание маловато. Русика нет? И хорошо бы залить на гостевой обменник установочник.

----------


## Stych

*Microsoft Security Essentials «поймал» 98% вирусов – независимый тест*

Бесплатный антивирус Microsoft Security Essentials детектировал 98% из более чем полумиллиона образцов вредоносного кода, получив в тесте, проведенном AV-Test.org, рейтинг «очень хорошо» («very good»). Программа тестировалась на Windows XP Service Pack 3, Vista SP2 и Windows 7 финальной версии. 

Испытания были разбиты на два этапа. Сначала Security Essentials было предложено опознать 3,7 тыс. вирусов, троянов и червей, взятых из свежего списка WildList. Все образцы из этого списка были обнаружены. На втором этапе антивирусу было предложено 545,344 образцов вредоносного кода. Security Essentials справился с 536,535 образцами, то есть детектировал 98,4% из них. В дополнительном тесте на обнаружение шпионского и рекламного ПО антивирус показал результат в 90,9%. Наконец, программа обнаружила все из 25 руткитов. 

По словам экспертов из AV-Test.org, несмотря на неплохие показатели в тестах, Security Essentials все же имеет один важный недостаток – в программе отсутствуют какие-либо технологии, вроде эвристического анализатора, которые позволяют выявлять неизвестные вирусы.

----------


## ignat

*Спасибо, Stych. А вот [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]на скачку как и просили по гостю!!!!*

----------


## Sanych

Но русика так и нет к  нему до сих пор???

----------


## Sanych

Русскоязычная версия для WinXP 32 - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


Русскоязычная версия для Win7 32 - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## BiZ111

Есть у кого-нибудь результаты тестов, обзоры, опросы, оценки?

----------


## Sanych

Посмотрим что раньше писали по этому поводу.

 По данным компании AV-Comparatives, недавно вышедший бесплатный антивирус от компании Microsoft удерживает довольно не плохие позиции среди других, уже давно известных антивирусный решений. По крайней мере, это касается работоспособности защиты в реальном времени.

  AV-Comparatives провела независимое тестирование, в котором поучаствовали 16 продуктов от различных компаний: AVIRA AntiVir Premium 9.0.0.446, G DATA Antivirus 20.0.4.9, Kaspersky AntiVirus 9.0.0.463, ESET NOD32 Antivirus 4.0.437.0, F-Secure Antivirus 10.00.246, Microsoft Security Essentials 1.0 beta, Avast Professional Edition 4.8.1348, BitDefender Antivirus 13.0.13.254, eScan AntiVirus 10.0.997.491, AVG Antivirus 8.5.406, Trustport Antivirus 2.8.0.3017, McAfee VirusScan Plus 13.11.102, Symantec Norton Antivirus 17.0.0.136, Sophos Antivirus 7.6.10, Norman Antivirus & AntiSpyware 7.10.02, и Kingsoft Antivirus 2009.08.05.16.

  «Все продукты использовали одинаковые по дате антивирусные базы – от 10 августа 2009 г, и одинаковый уровень настроек безопасности. Тест показывает работу проактивной защиты этих антивирусов. На тот момент мы использовали самое новое вредоносное ПО, которое появилось в период времени с 11 по 17 августа 2009г», отметил представитель компании AV-Comparatives.

  Нужно заметить, что на момент тестирования Microsoft Security Essentials 1.0 находился на стадии Beta-версии. Microsoft выпустила финальную версию для Windows 7, Windows Vista, и Windows XP в конце сентября, для пользователей которые используют подлинные копии Windows.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

С коэффициентом определения вирусов в 56%, Microsoft Security Essentials 1.0 занял пятое место, разделив его с продуктом F-Secure, который показал такой же результат. Только 4 продукта обошли MSE по показателям надежности проактивной защиты. Это ESET NOD32 с показателем определения вредоносного ПО в 60%, Kaspersky с 64%, G Data с 66%, и Avira с 74%. В то же время MSE допустил меньше всего ошибок при определении легитимного программного обеспечения. Microsoft Security Essentials ошибся менее чем в 15 случаях, назвав легитимные образцы кодов вирусами, в то время как все остальные антивирусные продукты показали более чем 15 ложных срабатываний.

----------


## Sanych

*Обзор Microsoft Security Essentials*

В начале декабря 2009 года компания Microsoft объявила о доступности в России нового программного продукта Microsoft Security Essentials, обеспечивающего надежную защиту компьютера от вредоносных программ. Мы не могли оставить это событие без внимания и подготовили подробный обзор нового продукта.

Microsoft Security Essentials - является первым антивирусным ПО корпорации, в котором реализована новейшая технология Dynamic Signature Service, гарантирующая немедленную (Zero day) защиту компьютера от новых видов атак. В продукте реализован поведенческий анализатор, позволяющий обнаруживать и блокировать активные процессы, которые выполняют потенциально опасные действия и поведение которых похоже на деятельность вредоносных программ, а также проверка репутации файлов для исключения ложных срабатываний. 

*Системные требования*
Операционная система:

Windows XP (с пакетом обновления 2 (SP2) или 3 (SP3));
Windows Vista (RTM, а также с пакетом обновления 1 (SP1) или 2 (SP2));
Windows 7.
Аппаратное обеспечение:

Для Windows XP требуется компьютер с частотой процессора 500 МГц или выше и ОЗУ 256 Мбайт или больше.
Для Windows Vista и Windows 7 требуется компьютер с частотой процессора 1,0 ГГц или выше и ОЗУ 1 Гбайт или больше.
VGA-монитор с разрешением 800 * 600 или больше.
140 Мбайт доступного пространства на жестком диске.
Для установки Microsoft Security Essentials и загрузки последних определений вирусов и программ-шпионов необходимо подключение к Интернету.
Поддерживаемые браузеры:

Windows Internet Explorer 6.0 или более поздняя версия;
Mozilla Firefox 2.0 или более поздняя версия.

*Обзор продукта*
Знакомство с любым продуктом начинается с запуска его установщика.

*Рисунок 1: Окно Мастера установки*




> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]





Установка Microsoft Security Essentials интуитивно понятна и не должна вызвать проблем у начинающих пользователей ПК. Важно заметить, что продукт проверяет подлинность копии Windows при установке и может быть использован только с ее лицензионной версией (программа Microsoft Genuine Advantage).

*Рисунок 2: Проверка подлинности ОС*




> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]





Также еще на этапе установки Microsoft Security Essentials, пользователю выводится сообщение о возможной несовместимости данного ПО с аналогичными продуктами. Это важный момент, т.к. антивирусное ПО разных производителей, да и зачастую одного производителя,  в большинстве случаев несовместимы между собой. Выполнив данные рекомендации, пользователь избавит себя от потенциальных проблем.

*Рисунок 3: Окно предупреждения о совместимости*




> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]




После того, как установка продукта будет успешно завершена, автоматически будет запущено обновление Microsoft Security Essentials - его антивирусных баз и модулей, что тоже является немаловажным моментом.

*Рисунок 4: Окно завершающего этапа установки Microsoft Security Essentials*




> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]





*Рисунок 5: Окно процесса обновления Microsoft Security Essentials*




> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]




Интерфейс продукта предельно просто и поделен всего на 4 вкладки. Это "Главное окно программы"- в данной вкладке пользователь может получить информацию об общем состоянии защиты ПК, актуальности антивирусных баз, а также предоставлена возможность запустить проверку ПК.

*Рисунок 6: Главное окно Microsoft Security Essentials*




> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]





*Рисунок 7: Окно процесса проверки ПК*




> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]





*Рисунок 8: Модуль обновления Microsoft Security Essentials*




> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]




В третьей вкладке находятся "Журналы". В журналах представлена подробная информация обо всех элементах, которые Microsoft Security Essentials считает потенциально опасными, и которые были обнаружены на компьютере. Также из данного окна можно получить доступ к объектам в "Карантине".

*Рисунок 9: Журнал в Microsoft Security Essentials*




> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]




Переходим к последней, четвертой вкладке. Это "Настройки". В данном модуле пользователь имеет возможность установить расписание проверки компьютера на вирусы и другие опасные программы. Выбрать действия, которые будут применяться продуктом в отношении выявленных угроз в соответствии с их рейтингом опасности. Установить параметры защиты компьютера продуктом и выставить исключения из проверки для файлов и папок, расширений файлов или определенного процесса.

*Рисунок 10: Окно настроек проверки компьютера*




> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]





*Рисунок 11: Окно настроек "Действия по умолчанию"*




> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]





*Рисунок 12: Параметры защиты Microsoft Security Essentials*




> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]





*Рисунок 13: Окно настроек исключений для файлов и папок*




> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]





*Рисунок 14: Окно настроек исключений различных типов файлов*




> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]





*Рисунок 15: Окно настроек исключений процессов*




> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]




Также в настройках можно включить проверку архивов и проверку съемных носителей и установить параметры участия в Microsoft SpyNet.

Microsoft SpyNet представляет собой сообщество в Интернете, помогающее выбирать способы защиты от потенциальных угроз. Сообщество также помогает предотвращать распространение новых вредоносных программ. Можно выбрать отправку базовой или дополнительной информации об обнаруженной программе. Дополнительная информация позволяет Майкрософт создавать новые определения для лучшей защиты компьютера. Переданная информация может включать расположение обнаруженных сомнительных объектов на компьютере, если вирус, шпионская или потенциально опасная программа были удалены. Информация собирается и отправляется автоматически.

*Рисунок 16: Окно дополнительных настроек Microsoft Security Essentials*




> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]





*Рисунок 17: Окно настроек параметров участия в Microsoft SpyNet*




> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]





*Выводы*
*Плюсы:*простота установки и настройки;надежная защита от вирусов, шпионских программ и другого вредоносного программного обеспечения;новейшая технология Dynamic Signature Service;низкое потребление системных ресурсов;полная поддержка всех версий Windows 7;полностью бесплатный продукт.
*Минусы:*защита базового уровня;установка только на лицензионные копии Windows.

----------


## Sanych

*Microsoft Security Essentials признан самым быстрым из бесплатных антивирусов*

Специалисты антивирусной тестовой группы AV-Comparatives.org не только присудили Microsoft Security Essentials высочайшие оценки за эффективность удаления вредоносного ПО, но и также признали его одним из самых производительных среди бесплатных решений.

AV-Comparatives.org осуществляет ряд тестов антивирусных продуктов в реальных сценариях, как, например, загрузка файлов из Интернета, распаковка архива, копирование и декодирование файлов, установка и запуск приложений. 

После испытаний стало ясно, что MSE не только принадлежит к трем продуктам, которые умеют блокировать и удалять вредоносное ПО действительно хорошо, но и имеет незначительное потребление системных ресурсов. В тестах Microsoft Security Essentials показал наиболее высокую производительность среди бесплатных продуктов, став одним из двух продуктов (вторым стал F-Secure Anti-Virus 2010), получивших статус "очень быстрых" в реальных тестах. 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

К слову сказать, MSE оказался шустрее не только в категории бесплатных решений - ему удалось опередить и таких мастодонтов, как Symantec, ESET и McAfee.

----------

